# Dill-Onion Bread



## ChrisF (Jan 7, 2004)

Dill-Onion Bread

3 cups A-P flour
1 package active dry yeast
1 1/4 cup milk
2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons butter
1 teaspoon salt
2 teaspoons dried dill seed   (I used Dill weed)
2 teaspoons instant minced onion
1 egg

In bowl combine 1 1/2 cup of the flour and yeast. In a saucepan heat milk, sugar, butter, dillseed or weed, onion, salt, heat to 115-120 degrees stiring to melt the butter. Add to dry mixture; add egg. Beat at low speed for about 1/2 min. then high for 3 minutes. Then stir in remaining flour. 

Cover and let rise till doubled  (about 30 minutes) Stir down. Then spread evenly in to a greased 9x5x3 inch loaf pan. Let rise untill doubled (about 30 minutes) 

Bake at 350 degrees F for 25 to 30 minutes. Remove from pan to cool.

Makes one loaf


----------

